# Neem Oil



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know which section this should go. Anyway, wonder if anybody has used Neem oil as a natural repellent before? I am trying to stay away from all those harmful insecticide and whatever repellent that was sold as safe for cats. I am currently only using white vinegar spray for ET's room, not too sure if it is sufficient, so am looking at something natural and safe like Neem Oil. I like to use that for the whole house too instead of Bio-X which claimed its safe for cats, and also as a repellent for myself when I go feed the strays. Apparently, it can also be applied onto cats for tick and flea. Any opinions?

Read this How to use?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never heard of it. I've looked for something too, because every now and then I get these teeny brown bugs that burrow in my kitties' fur that I find when I brush them. I find them any time my plants have been outside (like for repotting) and then I bring them back in. I thought maybe Burt's would make something, but I didn't see it. Is Neem available in the US or Canada?


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

my mum uses Neem oil for her dog's & it seem's to work well for fleas but not 100% for tick's


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

spirite said:


> I've never heard of it. I've looked for something too, because every now and then I get these teeny brown bugs that burrow in my kitties' fur that I find when I brush them. I find them any time my plants have been outside (like for repotting) and then I bring them back in. I thought maybe Burt's would make something, but I didn't see it. Is Neem available in the US or Canada?


Yes, its available in USA, do a search "Extra Virgin Neem Oil", this is one of them Oils - Neem Tree Farms - All-Natural Neem for People, Pets andPlants

Whatever information, I read from googling, but I need to hear from people actually using it, just to be on the safe side. I found out from this forum that not everything that is sold as safe for cats are necessarily safe for cats. So, I'm just trying to play on the safe side.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Victoriax said:


> my mum uses Neem oil for her dog's & it seem's to work well for fleas but not 100% for tick's


Thanks, at least your mom uses it, anybodyelse uses it on cats?


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Never used it on cats. But I think we used this on horses once at the barn i worked at.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Never used it on cats. But I think we used this on horses once at the barn i worked at....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Just wondering, do they use it on horses to repel tick?


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

neem oil you say? I have some in a facial lotion that I love, and for some reason the cat likes the way it smells. huh. had no idea it could repel fleas too. maybe it'll be good for their skin too? :lol:


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha...read that neem oil can be used on our skin, so you have it in a facial lotion. I read also that it stinks, but the pure ones smell better, nutty garlic smell. If it stinks, then it isn't pure neem oil. 

I was looking for something safe to repel tick and flea and something safe for cats, then this neem oil came up and apparently have many uses. But reading is one thing, having someone who have actually used it, is another. I just want to play safe after reading so much about this and that not safe for cats when its claimed to be safe and being sold as safe.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Um I believe it was used on the horses for the flies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

